

16- and 48-core monster chips on tap at next week's ISSCC - bensummers
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/02/16--and-48-core-monster-chips-on-tap-at-next-weeks-isscc.ars

======
rbanffy
I would love to see more Niagara chips. My experience with SPARC has been
nothing but spectacular.

